# Free Alternative to App Zapper - App Delete



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/31123

Try at your own risk.



> Product Description:
> AppDelete will delete the application you choose and any associated items (files and folders) that belong to that application. Now you will no longer have to hunt through your system to find these items and delete them manually. Or worse, just let them sit on your Mac forever even though the application is long gone!
> 
> To run AppDelete just drag the application or folder containing the application you want to delete onto the AppDelete icon. The easiest way is to keep AppDelete in your dock so you can drag your app or folder containing the app onto the icon in your dock. After doing this AppDelete will search your system to find the associated items. They will be moved inside of a folder in the trash named "AppDelete" with the name of the app you dragged onto the icon. You can inspect this folder if you like before emptying the trash.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2007)

Good find Vexel

Have you tried it yet?  I don't wanna be the first ... ummm ... beta tester (read: sucker) LOL 

Mark


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I have actually. It works really well actually. Plus, when you delete something.. it gets thrown in the trash but, it's named "AppDelete/home/library/yadayada." So, if it's something that shouldn't go, you know exactly where it came from.

Also has an undo feature. 

Works great so far.


----------



## poisonmonkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Wooo...
Nice.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2007)

Cool, I'll have to try it out.

There's one thing on my laptop I've never had luck getting rid of, but I'm not sure this will work either .. it's an old version of application enhancer I had forgotten I had installed, and it's a royal PITA to get rid of (it predates their uninstall script sadly).


----------

